# Well, got my new SW/SSB radio in and one thing I noticed,



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

is that there is a lot of prepper talk on the short wave of what I can pick up. Everything from government activities, to virus threats and theories of purposeful contamination of society, guns and supplies and political grief. I wish I got better signal indoors but my place is packed with lots of concrete. The little ATS-505 is not bad though and I like it's features. A radio that picks up SW and SSB should be a prep for everyone I think. I'm pretty sure, when shtf though, I'm going to have to climb up on the roof with a rifle for security at the same time, hook up the long antenna to a tree and listen to find out what's going on while doing security watch.

:razz:

Other thread,

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/5803-time-new-emergency-radio.html


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

You may be able to hook up a long wire inside the house and get better reception. If nothing else, a long wire by the window should help.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

inceptor said:


> You may be able to hook up a long wire inside the house and get better reception. If nothing else, a long wire by the window should help.


I've got it that way now actually. Using both the telescoping antenna and longer wired one that comes with the radio, strung out around the window and blinds. Signal whether radio or cell phone has always been a problem here though. Built tough, but tough on signals at the same time.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Please keep us up to date on this radio.
For a long time I have wanted to get into world band listening. I used to be on C Crane's catalog mailing list and would dream about their products. They used to carry a variety of Sangean radios. 
The Sangean website led me to a list of dealers which led me to Walmart. I see the model you bought is listed for $143.05. Although I'm a po' boy, I could save up that much I think.
But this would be a big purchase for me, so that's why I'm really interested in your experiences with this radio.
I'm assuming it has a headphone jack, that would be an important feature for me.

Thanks


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Hey Fuzzee! How about an antenna set up like this?

Broad-band 1.8 - 30 MHz HF Military wire antennas


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

My grundig g-5 works great with some scavenged 16 gauge copper wire, about 100 feet give or take.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> Hey Fuzzee! How about an antenna set up like this?
> 
> Broad-band 1.8 - 30 MHz HF Military wire antennas


Oh I could use one no doubt, but actually having the space to set it up right now is the problem. The little wire antenna will have to do for now and of course all I have is the little Sangean with it's mini plug to plug it into.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Please keep us up to date on this radio.
> For a long time I have wanted to get into world band listening. I used to be on C Crane's catalog mailing list and would dream about their products. They used to carry a variety of Sangean radios.
> The Sangean website led me to a list of dealers which led me to Walmart. I see the model you bought is listed for $143.05. Although I'm a po' boy, I could save up that much I think.
> But this would be a big purchase for me, so that's why I'm really interested in your experiences with this radio.
> ...


I got mine for around $80 shipped. You've just got to shop around. I saw them quite a few place for that price though. Amazon currently has them for $101.

Amazon.com: Sangean ATS-505P FM Stereo/MW/LW/SW PLL Synthesized World Receiver: Electronics

There's also the ATS-404 for much lower.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000226L0...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B0000226L0

http://www.sangean.com/products/product.asp?mid=76&cid=10


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> My grundig g-5 works great with some scavenged 16 gauge copper wire, about 100 feet give or take.


Did you rig it to go in the regular plug?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> I got mine for around $80 shipped. You've just got to shop around. I saw them quite a few place for that price though. Amazon currently has them for $101.
> 
> Amazon.com: Sangean ATS-505P FM Stereo/MW/LW/SW PLL Synthesized World Receiver: Electronics
> 
> ...


The 505P is cheaper at Walmart ($107) than the 505, but the 505P has less features.
Which did you get, the ATS - 505, or the ATS - 505P?
The link you put on your other thread is for the 505, they both look the same externally from the pictures on the website.
I'm thinking of going with the better one, the 505.
I'm not trying to nit pick here, don't get me wrong.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The 505P is cheaper at Walmart ($107) than the 505, but the 505P has less features.
> Which did you get, the ATS - 505, or the ATS - 505P?
> The link you put on your other thread is for the 505, they both look the same externally from the pictures on the website.
> I'm thinking of going with the better one, the 505.
> I'm not trying to nit pick here, don't get me wrong.


It says ATS-505 on the front of it and I don't see the P being made on Sangean's website. It's exactly like the one on Sangean's site down to the letter as far as I can see. Maybe the P's are just an older model designator. I doubt you'd get an older model.

http://www.hamradio.com/detail.cfm?pid=H0-005715


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

the P model is probably a Walmart special.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Real Preppers don't BUY antennas - they MAKE their own antenna!
Easiest one in the world right here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J-pole_antenna

The J-Pole was used on blimps and airships during WWII with FANTASTIC effectiveness.

See how to make your own here - J POLE ANTENNA DESIGN CALCULATOR by K4ABT

If you want - there are dozens of other types you can make too. Lots of instructables and diy projects out there and don't forget the You-Tube.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Oh I could use one no doubt, but actually having the space to set it up right now is the problem. The little wire antenna will have to do for now and of course all I have is the little Sangean with it's mini plug to plug it into.


Do you have any tall trees on your property? I was thinking you could do a triangle over a tree and it would hide the antenna and give you the range you need.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Radio aerials will be the dinner bell of the new epoch. The golden arches of the new world order. Mount it in your attic. That way the zombies will pass you over.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> the P model is probably a Walmart special.
> Thanks for the info.


I think the P is simply an old model companies haven't change the info on. As long as the capability and features are the same as listed on the site, I wouldn't worry about it. If there not as listed, than return it or don't buy from Walmart.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

For the antenna, I don't see much use of another one for this radio since it's got the mini plug. If it was a 1/4 inch plug I could convert one, but I'm going to stick with what I've got for now and see what I can get out of it. I wanted portable as I'm planning on moving to the cold and wilds from the heat, humidity and less wilds of the south. I'll make it work. Thanks though folks.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Well I rigged the wire antenna to the window frame a little better and started to pick up more stations. Pretty sure some were in Asia and the Middle East by the language. Of course I only recognized it slightly and didn't understand what the hell they were saying, but it was nice to pick it up. Using the auto tune on this thing runs by everything because most of the signals are so weak and far away. Going step by step in 5 kHz movements and than fine tuning with the left side clarify (squelch maybe) knob makes the world of difference in tuning in the signal. The ATS-404 doesn't have this or as wide a band selection and fine tuning control. Same with the DX and local signal selection and boosting to reach out farther, plus the wire antenna addition. Definitely glad I bought this one instead. I do think rigging the wire antenna to a high tree and sitting on the roof with my AR-15 to swat mosquitoes (and liberals) with will make a big difference still.




:mrgreen:


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You could easily build a fractal antenna that would have much better reception in a very small package. Cell phones use fractal antennas and so do other radio receivers. There are even Fractal antennas available for digital TV receivers.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> Did you rig it to go in the regular plug?


I rigged it with an old speaker jack plug I had,just soldered it to the center pin in the connector,I have read you can play with the length of the wire to tune them but, I never bothered.just ran it thru my window and it hangs in one of our trees. it works great.the signal strength is very high on alot of freqs.just make sure you toss the wire out the window when you get a thunderstorm! (lol)kinda wished that I spoke some foreign languages though,It would be nice to understand what some people are saying.I still do understand a little spanish from HIGH school.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> I rigged it with an old speaker jack plug I had,just soldered it to the center pin in the connector,I have read you can play with the length of the wire to tune them but, I never bothered.just ran it thru my window and it hangs in one of our trees. it works great.the signal strength is very high on alot of freqs.just make sure you toss the wire out the window when you get a thunderstorm! (lol)kinda wished that I spoke some foreign languages though,It would be nice to understand what some people are saying.I still do understand a little spanish from HIGH school.


Sometimes I leave the Motorola FRS/GMRS radio on my desk scanning to see what's out there - I get a lot of Spanish on that thing and it's all with in 3 miles of here.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Can you talk out on one of these or only receive??

I am really interested in a radio like this .

Next question is what better model is there available for say 350 or less. I know a little about cb from having one and really like the idea of getting a side band. Let me know if you guys have a suggestion for the next model up or is this about the price range for a portable.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow went out on Google search expedition. The price on these things can sure go through the roof. Is there a cb with upper and lower side bands that will do am FM and short wave?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I currently just have a short long-wire run up the wall and all the way around the room at ceiling height, 'bout 80 feet. It gets good reception.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> I rigged it with an old speaker jack plug I had,just soldered it to the center pin in the connector,I have read you can play with the length of the wire to tune them but, I never bothered.just ran it thru my window and it hangs in one of our trees. it works great.the signal strength is very high on alot of freqs.just make sure you toss the wire out the window when you get a thunderstorm! (lol)kinda wished that I spoke some foreign languages though,It would be nice to understand what some people are saying.I still do understand a little spanish from HIGH school.


I was thinking it might be a good idea to learn some Chinese and Russian myself.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

alterego said:


> Can you talk out on one of these or only receive??
> 
> I am really interested in a radio like this .
> 
> Next question is what better model is there available for say 350 or less. I know a little about cb from having one and really like the idea of getting a side band. Let me know if you guys have a suggestion for the next model up or is this about the price range for a portable.


What I've got is just a World Radio like other models and makers out there. It's just for picking up signals and radio broadcasts and listening. No talking back. You need a CB or Ham radio for that. They are pretty pricey though.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

GTGallop said:


> Sometimes I leave the Motorola FRS/GMRS radio on my desk scanning to see what's out there - I get a lot of Spanish on that thing and it's all with in 3 miles of here.


I still scan frs and gmrs with my ancient realistic pro 400,only good for that anymore and weather and some HAMS, only seem to get frs and gmrs during hunting season for some reason(we live where there is alot of hunting activity).


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> I was thinking it might be a good idea to learn some Chinese and Russian myself.


May be a good idea for the future eh?....maybe some farsi too.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> May be a good idea for the future eh?....maybe some farsi too.


Maybe so, but the not as important as Russian and Chinese. Or I could just marry a Russian woman versed in Chinese? Hhhhhmmmmmm. ;-)


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> I was thinking it might be a good idea to learn some Chinese and Russian myself.


Something my Dad told me almost 35 years ago as I was going into the Navy; Son, if you marry a Chinese gal, you and your children will have a leg up when they finally rule the world. I didn't listen, I married a round eye.


----------

